# Tin foil?



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Could i use Tin Foil as a reflector for a UV light? I am using one of the wise holders, but it is annoying as hell.

Just wondering if i could put tin foil around it?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

no aparently tin foil doesn't reflect the uv. juwel sell uv reflectors cheap mine only cost 6 quid.


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

It is for a compact bulb...


----------



## Garko (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaron4321 said:


> Could i use Tin Foil as a reflector for a UV light? I am using one of the wise holders, but it is annoying as hell.
> 
> Just wondering if i could put tin foil around it?


I'm guessing that you mean aluminium foil - kitchen foil ? Aluminium is an efficient UV reflector so this can indeed be used. A purpose made commercial reflector may be more convenient to use though.


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ye im running low on money at the moment so it is just for the next week or so


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

tin foil is fine to use it will reflect uv not aswell as proper reflectors tho but its fine to use


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

tin foil shiny side down is an excellent reflector and will work perfectly well , as good as any cheap reflector that you will buy in the shop. 

but make sure you dont get any kinks or creases in it as this can amplify light in 1 spot.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Foil will indeed reflect UV, however there is a crucial point to note, a flat sheet of foil does almost nothing... a curved piece (like in commercially available reflectors) does the job.


----------

